# What size should I go for if I'm between a small & a medium?



## bmx/baddy (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm trying to gauge what size to get for a Demo 8. I'm 5' 7.5" and that puts at the low end of specialize's size guide for a medium. I'm currently riding medium IH 7 point and I'd say it's just smidge on the large side, but just barely. It looks Decline magazine is recommending a small for someone my hight judging by their review, quote below:

_"The Demo bikes are designed with shorter chainstays than most downhill bikes, so even if you are comparing the wheelbase lengths between bikes, the cockpit length on a Demo will most likely end up longer than traditional sized bikes. Our small test bike made all our test riders happy, and the crew ranges in height from 5'7" to 6'0". _

It's really tough to make a decision when you're height is exactly between two different sizes, I don't really have a way to give this bike a proper ride before I buy. What would better? Erroring on the on the small side or erroring the large? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.

The sizes guide below is for Specialized Demo:

Bike Size	Rider Height	Rider Height (cm)
Small 5' 0" - 5' 6" 152 - 168
Medium 5' 7" - 6' 0" 170 - 183
Large 6' 1" - 6' 6" 185 - 198


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I thought they made an xs as well.... I think Troy Brosnan is on an xs this year


----------



## bmx/baddy (Jul 9, 2008)

Demodude said:


> I thought they made an xs as well.... I think Troy Brosnan is on an xs this year


I think the size chart is a carryover from 2011. They do make an xtra small for 2012.


----------



## iridesl4 (Feb 24, 2011)

I would say smaller. I rode a a new demo around a parking lot today and I'm about the same height as you are and it felt good. I didn't try a medium but I think either would be fine. I think at different times you'll be kicking yourself that you should've gotten the other size no matter which you choose.

Is there any way you could possibly try one out on a real test run? Try to borrow someone's on a mountain, or find a shop that is demo-ing them.


----------



## bmx/baddy (Jul 9, 2008)

In the parking lot the small feels ok but when your looking down the mountain I think I'd want the bigger/ more stable size.


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

I've seen 6' 200lbs guys on small bikes going huge in the jump track. I prefer a smaller bike to a big one just because where I ride you don't have huge steep straights with rocks. We have steep straights with rocks but we have turns mixed in with jumps and drops. I like maneuverability. I think big bikes are for more classic DH lines and the smaller bikes are more suited for freeride style lines. Just my impression.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I've been on record saying I like smaller sizes but it really depends on what you want to do with it. A Demo 8 tells me you want to go fast. Fast means a longer bike which means medium.


----------



## bmx/baddy (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, I want to go fast, especially in the corners, that's were I lose my momentum. I don't do any racing but were I ride it's corner, small straight, big jump, corner .... repeat. I sometimes have a hard time coming out of corner too slow and casing the jump. That may just be lack of skill but anything I can do to help the situation.. I don't ride too much steep rocky technical stuff, I primarily like gaps, drops, fast twisties, that kind of stuff. I'm starting to lean toward the small side but I want something that'll be stable hitting big transitions at speed and in the air, so I'm still on the fence.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

The Demo doesn't hold its speed well through the corner. Still, I demo'ed a medium Demo, and I'm 5.8. The medium was just fine.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

specy's run long. (look at the _reach_, not the top tube length!) Reach on the med demo is almost 30 mm longer than a med m9. and 40 mm longer than a med v10. Try out a small, if youre riding tighter, techy terrain (+1 on what kazu wrote).


----------



## abcb2012 (Apr 10, 2012)

i have the exact same problem


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

As a rule of thumb I usually go smaller for DH if on the edge. I'm on the bigger end of most medium frames at almost 5'11" or so, but have never considered going Large.


----------



## bmx/baddy (Jul 9, 2008)

CombatMutt said:


> The Demo doesn't hold its speed well through the corner. Still, I demo'ed a medium Demo, and I'm 5.8. The medium was just fine.


I thought with the low bb the Demo was supposed to be a cornering monster. Has anyone else heard that the Demo's don't corner?


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm the same height as you and a Medium Demo feels slightly to big for me. Personally I would go for the Small.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Tough call. I had a older demo 2008 which was a medium..I'm 5'8" and it always felt a tad too big for me. I know the newer one's have a shorter wheel base which makes a difference. I would rather have a smaller dh bike than one that is a little too big. Our trails are more tight and technical though out here in Arizona..not many wide open dh tracks.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmmm...

I am 5'8 and maybe a 1/2 inch and I ride a medium without any problem on tight, steep, twisty rocky nastiness and I love jumps, gaps, drops etc.. 

Simply put, the bike seems pretty amazing at it all, unlike any other bike that I have ridden.. seems like i used to sacrifice one thing for the other, but not in this case. I did sit on a small the other day and it felt well.. small, most specifically, I felt the reach was short.. if anything I would say that i end up getting over the front a little too much at times on the medium.. (typically I would say to go the small route, but not so sure in this case)..

as for cornering? once again... just great.. the bike gets up to speed fast that is for sure...

I don't know, you can always roll the bars a little each way to get it to fit a little to your liking??

would be nice to really ride one..


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

bmx/baddy said:


> Yeah, I want to go fast, especially in the corners, that's were I lose my momentum. I don't do any racing but were I ride it's corner, small straight, big jump, corner .... repeat. I sometimes have a hard time coming out of corner too slow and casing the jump. That may just be lack of skill but anything I can do to help the situation.. I don't ride too much steep rocky technical stuff, I primarily like gaps, drops, fast twisties, that kind of stuff. I'm starting to lean toward the small side but I want something that'll be stable hitting big transitions at speed and in the air, so I'm still on the fence.


sounds to me like a mini dh bike would be right up your alley, TR_250, Sxtrail, intense SS.


----------



## bmx/baddy (Jul 9, 2008)

My plan is to compare it to what I'm currently riding. I'll A - B it and if the medium feels bigger than my current bike, I'll probably go for the small. I'm going to go into the shop tomorrow and if they still have both the medium and the small I may come home with the winner.:thumbsup:


----------



## bmx/baddy (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I got to ride both sizes today and hands down I'd go for the medium. I guess it really is preference. I even thought that the medium was small compared to the 7 point. I'm glad I got to take them down a pretty good trail because it's definitely a different beast then what I'm used too. not all good either but the overall package is better. I'm still 90% on the demo but I might test ride a couple other options before plunking down my hard earned cash. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice! Thanks for the follow up!


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

I was in the same position with my demo. I'm about 5'8 and 165 lbs. I ended up going with the medium. for the first couple seasons on it, i thought i had made the wrong choice. but, as I progressed as a rider, i would never trade it in for a small. one of my buddy's has a small that i've ridden around a fair amount.

you could ride either. if you're coming from a bmx background, you might be more comfortable on a small.

The small frame is going to be better suited to tight trails, whereas the medium is going to be better at hauling ass down wide open hills. That said, I now live in the pnw, and take my demo on all the freeride trails that people ride hard tails on. 

Either way you go, it's a badass bike, and you'll adjust to what you get. have fun! feel free to ask if you have any other questions.


----------

